# show tips



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

what to bring?
what to use for bathing?
etc etc etc
any and all help needed/appreciated


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

what to bring?
Clipper, hoof trimmers, scissor, water/feed buckets, towels, baby wipes, extra collars/leads, brushes, trash bags. Extra show clothes.

what to use for bathing?
We've used dish soap, dog whitening shampoo and human shampoo. All worked fine. Just make sure you raise well.
Shelly


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ear plugs! :ROFL: 

If you are bringing milkers then a milking stand, and stuff for milking + a container to put the milk in.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Hay racks or bags. 
Your own water for them. (Esp. if you have well water where you are. Our goats won't drink city water.) 
Your Med kit. (You never know what might happen. We saw a buck rip a scur off at a show and boy what a mess.)
Towels
Baby wipes
Tie raps (can be used for a multitude of things)

And DH says: Comfy chair & pillow
Extra collar in case your significant other aquires another goat while there.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL dorothy!
they only sell market wethers at the fair so i won't be buying any
o
i better not talk to anyone...
...i remember seeing really pretty spotted nubians last year... :wink: :wink: 

med kit is packed in trunk already
got towels and wipes
what are tie raps?????

chairs! o yea! thank's Rich! 
didn't think about pillows either
maybe buy cheap throw pillows at the salvation army 
that way if they get dropped somewhere... :roll: 

i found out that the fair provides a milk stand but i want to see it
i still may bring my own as it is what i and my goats are used to...

never thought about extra show clothes
tho i did just find out that the $20 show shirt i bought for my daughter she decided to use as a paint rag :veryangry: :angry: :veryangry: :angry: :veryangry: :GAAH:


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Tie wraps are those thin little plastic strips they use for electrical work. UM.... you put the one end into the slot at the other end and pull it as tight as you want. (Sorry...I'm not real good at descibing this) We carry large ones and small ones in our box. Every show we have been to has had different kinds of stalls. The tie wraps work great for attaching feeders and water buckets to just about anything.

The ADGA shows have all had kid raffles. I am now banned from buying raffle tickets! :shrug: We goat our first goat at the county fair. Alot of the 4-H people have kids they sell at the fair.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We always bring our MED KIT, and some Probias. We have never needed the med kit for us but we have used it a lot on other goats. 
OK i just reread and I see that Tog Lover already said the med kit.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i know exactly what you are talking about!
they are actually called Cable Ties i think
we call them Zip Strips
LOL
i use them all the time around here
never thought of taking them to the fair
d'oh!
never thought of probios either
will have to look thru my first aid kit and see what's all in it

thanx ever so much everyone


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Before taking any meds to a show or fair make sure it legal by the shows rules. Most breeding show allow meds but fairs are more strict because of market animals that will be going staight to butcher. 
Shelly


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks Shelly, thats a very good point. I never would have thought about that.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, but luckily we do not butcher. My med kit also has things like wraps and blood stop.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea i read probios in their somewhere and water. I have to bring the probios and water from home, even if the shows a few cities away. when you move goats, they tend to stress, their immune system drops and some just do not take it well at all. i lost a buck kid earlier this year because he bloated. we IV'd him ( vet and i) and he dropped dead. it was horrible


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

this is what i bring.
a bottle of bleach water, especially if you use other milk stands, i spray things down before my goats use them (milk stands stalls) 
Zip ties, hay racks, water buckets, tie straps that have a loop on one end and a slip on the other to hang buckets, hoof trimmers clippers towels baby wipes show sheen, dry shampoo, papers in binder, UTD CAE and Cl test sheet in case anyone asks, scrapie sheet (our fair requires this) hay grain minerals (if its more then one day) gatorade in case the goats wont drink water, clippers and blades, scissors, shampoo. ringside tie lead, a leashextra collers (chain and nylon) a change of clothes, a chair, hair ties and brush (if you have long hair)
My med kit includes vet wrap, ace bandage, gauze strips and pads, blukote, bloodstop powder, baking soda a few extra needles and syringes if its more then a one day show, soap, triodine, wash cloth, mostly small things you never know when you might need them. i pack them all ina small rubbermaid box. 
stall decorations if you need them herd sign.
this is all i can think of for now.
beth


----------

